# Donating eggs at age 34, unique situation



## PsychicLiss (Dec 15, 2008)

*I am 34, I have several degrees, I have 5 healthy children, still look 20 (I get asked if I am my son's sister all the time) I had a tubal ligation 9 yrs ago, My first marriage was arranged and I was only 14, we divorced 10yrs ago. I have just married and my new husband now wants a child of his own. The cost is expensive to reverse my tubal ligation but I know there is compensation for egg donation and this can be done even if you have had a tubal ligation. My idea is to happily donate eggs so I can finance what I want to have done after.







: Can you reccomend some reputable places for my age ect? advice?*


----------



## halifax40 (May 8, 2008)

I don't have an answer to your question, but if you are serious about donating, you will want to make arrangements soon as possible as the outer cutoff age for donors is about 35...in fact many clinics will only use eggs from women 30 and under. To track down what may be available one would have to know where you live, or how far you would be willing to travel.

It seems you are in Michigan. Here is a site with some possible options:

http://egg-donation-directory.blogsp...s-and-egg.html

The Egg Donor Program of Michigan shows an upper age limit of 31 years.

http://www.eggdonorofmichigan.com/how.php

Best of luck with whatever you end up doing!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

I have no information to offer about the egg donations.
I wanted to note that my brother and sil had a reversal at age 39, had a son at 40 and another at 45. They had a long road getting there but the end results of the reversal were in their favor. Just sharing a positive happening.

Good Luck.


----------

